# Unterschied zwischen: Core 2 Duo E6750 & E6700



## partitionist (5. August 2007)

Habe mir bei Alternate beide Core 2 Duo E6700 und E6750 verglichen, der E6750 hat eine FSB von 1333 MHz im Gegensatz zum E6700 dieser hat nur 1066 MHz.

Wieso ist nun das Modell mit dem höherem FSB billiger (-100€) als das andere Model?
Ist die Leistung gleich?


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. August 2007)

Mh... kein offensichtlicher Unterschied. Nein der höhere FSB kann sogar als kleiner Vorteil gesehen werden. Wenn auch nur unerheblich.
Ich denke daher das es Merketingtaktik von Intel ist die recht schnelle CPU so günstig anzubieten.


----------



## chmee (6. August 2007)

1. Ja, die Preise fallen weiter.
2. Der 6700 ist das "alte" Modell, muss natürlich aus den Lagern raus, und Intel
baut sie nicht mehr, ergo -> Der Fachhändler muss die "auf Halde" liegenden
zum alten Preis verkaufen.
3. Der FSB ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Out of the Box ist der 6750 schneller. Der 6700 hat einen Multi von 10, der 6750 dagegen 8. Stellt man den 6700 auf FSB333(1333), hätte man einen Prozessor mit 3,3GHz. Den 6750 muss man dagegen über die des Chipsatzes zulässigen FSB stellen, damit OC was bringt.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (6. August 2007)

Der Unterschied wird erst beim Übertakten wichtig. Der Takt beider CPUs ist 2,666 GHz, wenn der FSB unterschiedlich ist, heisst das, dass der feste Multiplikator ein anderer sein muss. Folglich hat der E6700 einen Multiplikator von 2,5 und der E6750 einen von genau 2. EDIT: Da muss ich jetzt nochmal nachschlagen wie das mit dem Multiplikator genau ist, aber da chmee schon schneller war und andere Daten postet, werd ich mich da nochmal informieren 

Meine Schlussfolgerung wäre, dass sich der E6700 besser übertakten lässt, da den Rams mehr reserven zuteil werden. Taktest du den E6700 mit einem 1333MHz FSB, hat der Prozessor folglich einen Takt von 3,3 GHz. Da die restlichen Komponenten das locker verkraften sollten und die C2Ds gute Übertaktungseigenschaften haben, könnte man bei entsprechender Kühlung damit sogar erfolg haben. Wie es sich aber letztendlich wirklich verhält lässt sich so leicht nicht sagen, vielleicht wurde am E6750 noch mehr verändert, man weiß es nicht.

Wenn übertakten für dich in Frage kommt, dann such mal nach einschlägigen Foren. Meine Empfehlung wäre dann der E6700, da die restlichen Komponenten größere Reserven haben (darum ist der wahrscheinlich auch teurer, weil du viel mehr Leistung bekommen kannst).


----------



## chmee (6. August 2007)

@fluessig:
Der Multiplikator bezieht sich nicht auf den Quadpumped-Wert sondern immer auf den normalen FSB. Ergo 8 und 10. 

Und ähnlich sagte ich es ja schon in meinem Beitrag. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass aktuelle Chipsätze "offiziell" einen maximalen FSB von 333 ( Quad 1333 ) verkraften, hat der 6700 durch das Erhöhen des FSB noch großes Potential.

Nebenbei ist inzwischen Usus, dass RAM und CPU ansynchron getaktet werden können - idealerweise in einen harmonischen Verhältnis wie zB 1:1 , 1:2 oder 2:3 etc.. Habe das Thema ja schon einige Male angesprochen : Einen e4300 auf 3GHz getaktet mit 667-DDR2-Ram. Sauschnell und stabil.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (6. August 2007)

Jo, da hat mir die Uhrzeit jetzt einen Streich gespielt. Hab das nur im Kopf ausgerechnet  Wenigstens hab ich da nicht auch noch nen Fehler gemacht.

Insgesamt kommen wir ja auf den gleichen Schluß.

EDIT: Wobei die Verrückten behaupten auch den E6750 luftgekühlt auf 4GHz zu bringen. Die freuen sich dann bestimmt, wenn die ersten Nachbastler von verschmorten Prozessoren in den Foren jammern.


----------



## partitionist (6. August 2007)

Also dann muss ich zwischen dem E6600 und dem E6700 entscheiden, welches Model würdet ihr nehmen und warum?

Welche Seiten gibt es speziell für CPU OC ?


----------



## chmee (6. August 2007)

Such mal nach *forumdeluxx* und dort im CPU Unterforum.

Wobei ich das gerne und immer wieder sage, der Dualcore lässt sich prächtig OC'n.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. August 2007)

Mh. ich würde den E6750 nehmen. denn 100€ mehr nur um den FSB innerhalb der Spezifikationen auf 333Mhz zu erhöhen? sinnlos.
Dagegen lässt sich der E6750 eben nur übertakten indem man den FSB des gewählten Mainboards über die 333Mhz-Marke treibt was allerdings nicht innerhalb der Spezifikationen des Herstellers ist. Aber wenn man die CPU außerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen lässt wieder nicht auch das Board?


----------



## partitionist (6. August 2007)

Noch eine Frage, wenn ich mir den E6600 kaufen sollte, kann ich diesen auch takten und gleichzeitig mit einem gutem CPU-Lüfter laufen lassen oder muss ich auf Wasserkühlung umstellen?


----------



## chmee (6. August 2007)

@raubkopierer: Nein, das ist nicht sinnlos, denn mittels des Multiplikators liegt man innerhalb der FSB-Spezifikation trotzdem fast 0,8GHz höher.
Und sogar wenn der FSB-Takt nur 300MHz beträgt, hat man mit 3GHz einen Super-PC. UND : Der Chipsatz wird quasi nicht übertaktet, ergo bleibt nur ein Problemkind zu beachten, nämlich die CPU. 

Ich habe den E4300 ( Multi 9 ) mit nem Freezer7Pro gekühlt und lag unter Volllast bei etwa 50°. Das ist komplett in Ordnung. Empfehlenswert ist ein weiterer Gehäuselüfter, der von Vorne durch das Gehäuse bläst. Keine Angst, 12cm-Lüfter sind so leise, dass es nicht stört.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. August 2007)

Eigentlich reicht der Boxed aus da der Core 2 Duo allgemein sehr kühl ist.
Aber ich schwöre trotzdem auf Zalman 

Stimmt. die Zeiten in denen man mit dem FSB alles übertaktet hat sind ja vorbei chmee.
Aber Multiplikator fällt weg weil er fixiert ist.


----------

